

Mike Maples invests in Blueseed - rdl
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/13/mike-maples-gets-on-board-blueseeds-sea-platform/

======
rdl
Sorry for changing the title, but the original ("Mike Maples Gets On Board
Blueseed’s Sea Platform") is the kind of obnoxious pun style headline I hate,
and really makes little sense out of context.

I thought SEO had saved publications from that kind of thing.

